# One from warmer times



## Lez325 (Dec 22, 2021)

This is a Cabbage White butterfly, very common in all area's of the UK.  This one was in my garden

Sony a7Riv + Sony 90mm f2.8 macro lens- This lens is amazing and captures detail extremely well

f8 - 1/250th sec ISO 100 Hand held shot








Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 22, 2021)

Lovely shot.....


----------



## John Hunt (Dec 22, 2021)

Wonderful detail.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 22, 2021)

John Hunt said:


> Wonderful detail.


  More about them gear I used than any actual, skill John


----------



## John Hunt (Dec 22, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> More about them gear I used than any actual, skill John


Totally not true. Good gear only makes life simpler it doesn't capture great images by it's self.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 22, 2021)

It's my belief that no matter how good your gear is you won't take a good picture with it hand held if you can't hold still enough but yes, 'good glass' can make a difference when the lens _is_ held still. Nice capture, Bud, nice detail on the eyes and it's a pretty lil thing.


----------



## lesno1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice shot bit noisy though


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 22, 2021)

Very nicely done! I think good glass helps, but at the end of the day, the Person holding the glass makes the difference.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 23, 2021)

John Hunt said:


> Totally not true. Good gear only makes life simpler it doesn't capture great images by it's self.


Thank you John- nice of you to say 


K9Kirk said:


> It's my belief that no matter how good your gear is you won't take a good picture with it hand held if you can't hold still enough but yes, 'good glass' can make a difference when the lens _is_ held still. Nice capture, Bud, nice detail on the eyes and it's a pretty lil thing.


Cheers Kirk- I do have a steady hand


lesno1 said:


> Nice shot bit noisy though


Where is it noisy ???/ and for comparison, lets see one of yours, may we? I note no-one else mentioned this noise!!!!


jeffashman said:


> Very nicely done! I think good glass helps, but at the end of the day, the Person holding the glass makes the difference.


Thank you Jeff- comments appreciated 

Les


----------



## snowbear (Dec 25, 2021)

Very nice, indeed;  nominated for December 2021 Photo of the Month


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 26, 2021)

snowbear said:


> Very nice, indeed;  nominated for December 2021 Photo of the Month


 Thank you - I'm honoured


----------

